

Paperlinks Makes Takeout Menus More Interactive With QR Codes - hamiltonchan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/17/paperlinks-makes-takeout-menus-more-interactive-with-qr-codes/

======
rdl
It would be interesting to use QR codes to track food in general. By putting
QR codes on the menu in a sit-down restaurant, I could have a log of
nutritional value, money spent by each person in the meal, expenses, etc.

~~~
freehunter
I would prefer to see QR codes go away. They're inherently unsafe, especially
as many readers scan them and instantly perform the action the QR code
commands. It'd be nice to see a new implementation that had some form of
built-in security.

~~~
rdl
That does seem like a problem, but there are more than enough bits in QR codes
to handle some kind of authentication and permission system.

Maybe treat default QR codes as sandbox-browse only, but other QR codes could
be "signed" as coming from a trusted source, and given greater permissions.

Seems like a good opportunity for a QR code app developer to come up with a
security standard, make it open, and provide a simple toolchain to build trust
on top of QR.

